# بيميك pmec للإستشارات الهندسية - كورسات مجاناً متخصصة في مجال التكييف الحريق والصحي



## analytic (26 يناير 2017)

مساء الخير ...
انا م/نادر وديع، مهندس ميكانيكا. حالياً املك مكتب استشارات هندسية إسمه
بيميك للاستشارات الهندسية​*PMEC "Project Management, Engineering and Consultancy"
المكتب مُتخصص في الاتي:
- الأعمال الإلكتروميكانيكية (أنظمة التكييف المركزي – أنظمة التغذية بالمياه والصرف الصحي – أنظمة الشبكات – أنظمة إطفاء الحريق المختلفة – أنظمة التيار الكهربائي وتوزيعه -أنظمة الإضاءة – أنظمة الصوتيات – أنظمة التيار الخفيف بمختلف أنواعها – تصميم محطات الكهرباء والتوزيع – أنظمة إنذار الحريق والأمان – أنظمة المصاعد -الأنظمة المتخصصة ...)
- إعداد الرسومات التصميمية (ميكانيكا -كهرباء) للمباني والإنشاءات المختلفة
- إعداد الرسومات التنفيذية (ميكانيكا -كهرباء) للمباني والإنشاءات المختلفة
- الاشراف على التنفيذ في الموقع لحين إتمام واستلام المشروع
- كورسات متخصصة في مجال الإلكتروميكانيك.
· مرفق لينك عليه كل محاضرا / الكورسات اللي بقدمها، مجاناً، للي عايز يستفيد منها، على اللينك التالي (لينك).
ولمتابعة أخبار المكتب او الكورسات، برجاء التسجيل في اللينك التالي (لينك).
للإستفسار او معرفة تفاصيل المكتب، يمكن التواصل معي على الميل التالي:
Eng. [email protected]
[email protected]*


----------

